# Online Sale Nov 30th Only



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nobbies is advertising a "huge" online sale for Monday, November 30th only. Go to Party Supplies, Decorations and Costumes by Nobbies Parties - Home. No, I don't work there - I'm just really hoping they have their Halloween stuff on sale.


----------

